# 2015 Ranger 900 " Noise Issues "



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 2015 Ranger 900 HO single cab with approximately 50 hrs. Since new I've noticed a noise coming from the rear sounds like loose fan belt on a car. Turns out to be the secondary clutch and Polaris will do nothing as far as warranty related to the noise. They say the clutch is functioning properly. After researching and talking with a few different services tech it seems only to be the the exact model I'm speaking of having this issue. The crews have different clutch and so do the 2016 single cab. My question is has anyone experienced this problem and replaced the secondary clutch. If so with what clutch and did it correct the problem? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just thought I would give an update, finally got a fix on the noise issue. There's seems to be a lot of ranger owners with this problem. If you happen to be one of the unlucky ones and I say unlucky because Polaris wont do anything about it under warranty. The noise is coming from the secondary clutch and at its loudest between 5-10mph. The fix is replacing the secondary with a Team Tied secondary for the browning addition. Part is about 450.00


----------

